# Would you call her a bay roan?? lol



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

My shetland pony mare confuses me with her color... it is constantly changing.:? Would you say its a bay roan, grey, what? lol, thanks guys! 

this is summer vs. winter coats. in the summer she is grey and in winter more of a red/bay/grey roan... these were the best i could find


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say gray. Roan doesnt typically affect the face and tail


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would also say grey.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Her legs make me think gray also. I've seen roans with tails affected by the roaning, so I wouldn't go by that alone. I wish I had taken a picture of the one I have in mind; his tail was awesome and quite unique.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I am not so sure shes a grey, I wish I could she her summer face better. But whether a grey or a roan, I would say shes a buckskin not bay, though the white hairs could be changing the colors a bit.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I am not so sure shes a grey, I wish I could she her summer face better. But whether a grey or a roan, I would say shes a buckskin not bay, though the white hairs could be changing the colors a bit.


In the summer her face is the same grey as her body. Because her mane, tail, and knees are blackish brown; I was thinking a roan? This is a hard one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Roan doesn't affect the face. The roaning may creep up onto the cheeks, but it will not be on the face itself. Roan also does not make any marks on the lower legs, the solid portion typically ends in an inverted V. Gray, however, will turn everything.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I think gray and roan. 

And while roan USUALLY does not affect the lower legs some times it does. Especially in yearlings/two year olds.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

MeganJoey57 said:


> In the summer her face is the same grey as her body. Because her mane, tail, and knees are blackish brown; I was thinking a roan? This is a hard one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh if her face is whitened too then its probably a grey, what age is she? how long have you had her? 
The mane/tail of a greying horse usually stays its based color for the early stage and sometimes darkens with greying before lightening, Also, many grey horses keep their legs dark for the majority of their lives, 

Examples I have found of horses whom are grey and have dark mane and/or knees but are grey not roan:










































So going by her knees and mane/tail are not to reliable.


----------

